# Mark777



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Someone on another forum said that they talked to Marks wife this morning and that Mark was taken in for an Emergency operation that had something to do with ulcers. He wont be online for a while. I've only known Mark for a short time and i can tell you he is a super guy. If you haven't looked at his pictures he has put up of the Yanmars he reconditions, then do yourself a favor and take a look. Mark is something rare these days. He is a true Craftsman who does everything right. Even down to the smallest detail. Take care Mark and get well quick. Can't wait to hear from you again.

Durwood


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Best wishes Mark777... 

Andy
:cheers:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I noticed the attention to detail too, Durwood. 

Get well soon, Mark.


----------

